# First Look at Boss ATV Plows



## DaveCN5

Well we got a special delivery last week. First was 2 new quads that we got for a steal! They're 2013 Honda Rancher TRX's. We also have 4 2007 Honda Ranchers.



Next was these nice boxes.


----------



## DaveCN5

Which contained...





We're working with Boss to develop the undercarriages for the Honda Ranchers. They currently have 1 of our 2013's and 1 of our 2007's to design them. We should have them back in a few days. So for now I got the other quads wired up with the controllers and plow connections.

Assembly of the plows themselves are very easy. Wiring is taking me about 3 hours per quad, but that's with me being picky and anal making sure everything is overkill. Only problem we've had so far is that the power connection from the plow to the battery is 5' too short. Nothing a little trip to the auto parts store didn't fix though. Overall they're easy to wire up and Boss gives you everything you need. I might have to kick a guy off our side walk crew one night so I can try them out :laughing: There's a couple things we want to modify/add to them (like fabricating some curb guards), so that will be a project when we slow down a little bit. That's it for now!


----------



## durafish

Real nice, want one but want to wait till they get used and tested. If you don't mind, how much for each one?
Have a completed pic of the plows?
thanks


----------



## DaveCN5

durafish;1666733 said:


> Real nice, want one but want to wait till they get used and tested. If you don't mind, how much for each one?
> Have a completed pic of the plows?
> thanks


Ball park range is about $2,000. I don't have pictures of the completed plows. If time allows I will grab some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## durafish

Not bad considering its a real plow. The getting off and angling it is getting old and the winch cable breaking might really sell me on this plow.


----------



## DaveCN5

durafish;1666741 said:


> Not bad considering its a real plow. The getting off and angling it is getting old and the winch cable breaking might really sell me on this plow.


That is exactly the reason we got these. We were running 50" Swisher's. We started four years ago with the hand lifts, but for our side walk guys who were on the quads all night long, it was causing their arms to get so worn out that they weren't able to finish out the night. So then we bought winches to raise/lower them. It worked better, but they were still spending a lot of time getting on and off the machine to manually angle the blade. And with only a 50" blade, it was requiring them to make 2 passes on some side walks.

Boss solved all of that. We are a little worried about the electrical system on the quads and the plows being run for 6 hours straight, but we figured it's worth it, even if we have to add another battery to beef up the electrical system if we have to. We're excited about them!


----------



## durafish

When you get the mounts and have some time to take pic, please do. I have a older rancher 04 and I know they won't make mounts but I'm sure they can't be hard to customize and mount to the atv.


----------



## DaveCN5

durafish;1666752 said:


> When you get the mounts and have some time to take pic, please do. I have a older rancher 04 and I know they won't make mounts but I'm sure they can't be hard to customize and mount to the atv.


The tech at Boss that we are working with to get the mounts designed and made told us when we dropped the quads off that all the mounts are pretty similar and somewhat universal. I will make sure to take plenty of pictures after we get them back. I know there's quite a few guys on here who have Rancher's that are interested. I will try and remember to take some pictures of the mounts before I install them and while I install them too.


----------



## irlandscaper

Very nice! I just brought mine home with my new polaris. Very stout setup, not your typical atv plow.


----------



## DaveCN5

irlandscaper;1666893 said:


> Very nice! I just brought mine home with my new polaris. Very stout setup, not your typical atv plow.


Agreed! They are definitely in a league of their own.


----------



## FinerCuts

One thing I will have to ask is if there will be good down pressure on the wet heavy stuff. That was the only thing that kinda got me going is the plow just bouncing up over that compacted slush sometimes. Let us know how they work! I will be watching this thread like a hawk!


----------



## DaveCN5

Here's some pictures of the assembled plow.


----------



## DaveCN5

Today we got the '07 Honda Rancher back from Boss. I didn't work on it at all today because with the severe storms that went through Sunday night, we have been without power at the shop for the last 3 days and running off of the generator. But it's extremely loud, so I lost the will to work today and ended up going out and helping with fall clean ups instead. I'm hoping we get power restored tonight and I will get the 2 '07 quads wired and plows mounted tomorrow.

I asked them to not paint the mount so you guys can see what kind of modifications they did to it. Overall, anyone that is confident in their welding skills and has some basic fabricating skills (which I assume is 90% of the people on here) can make an older Rancher undercarriage quite easily! On to the pictures!

They started with an undercarriage for a 09+ Polaris Sportsman 550/850


----------



## durafish

nice looks simple enough, that frame looks to be the same as the 04's. the salt really got that, huh? Mine has almost 3000 miles and over 1000 hours and plowing since new but not where salt is used and looks like new. Crazy what salt does.


----------



## DaveCN5

That's it for now! Going to pull the mount off tomorrow and paint it while I get the 1 '07 quad that is wired hooked up, fill up the hydraulic fluid and give her a test. I'm most likely going to hook up a volt meter to it and continually move the plow for a while to see if I get any voltage drop over time to see how hard it is on the electrical system. That is my only real concern about these. I'm also toying with the idea of using a Scag weight bar and weights from a Scag Cheetah to mount to the quad some how as ballast. We'll see what happens with that.


----------



## carnese8

Hey Dave. I was looking online today for a plow system for my Dad for Christmas. I stumbled on The Boss ATV plow system. Doing a little further search I found this forum. I see where you have been working with Boss tech people regarding Honda mounts. Do you have any idea when they may have a mount system for an 03 or 04 Honda Rubicon? (I cant remember exactly what year he has) Was looking to get this system for him if it will be available for that model ATV. I also have a question about the attaching on and off of the plow itself. Is that an easy operation and does the frame mount affect any riding functionality of the ATV? He is mainly a trail rider. He had a fall a couple years ago breaking both of his legs and he doesnt function on his feet very well anymore. I was wondering if this is something easy for him to handle putting on and taking off on his own and allowing him to enjoy trail riding? Thank you for your time.


----------



## DaveCN5

FinerCuts;1667126 said:


> One thing I will have to ask is if there will be good down pressure on the wet heavy stuff. That was the only thing that kinda got me going is the plow just bouncing up over that compacted slush sometimes. Let us know how they work! I will be watching this thread like a hawk!


I'm wondering about that too. On the controller, you can't hold down pressure. If you drop the plow it's automatically in float. On the flip side, because of how sturdy these things are built, they are quit a bit heaver (175lbs) than the Swisher plows we were running.


----------



## DaveCN5

durafish;1667138 said:


> nice looks simple enough, that frame looks to be the same as the 04's. the salt really got that, huh? Mine has almost 3000 miles and over 1000 hours and plowing since new but not where salt is used and looks like new. Crazy what salt does.


Yeah. Salt is some rough stuff. One of the reasons that we ended up buying two new Ranchers is because when we started going through the quads a couple months ago getting ready for winter, we noticed 1 quad had some bad frame rot going on. Our plan was to buy 1 quad, but everything just lined up perfectly because the dealer was having a sale and they had just dropped the prices for the 2013's since the 14's are on their way in. They were such a good deal that we just bit the bullet and bought 2.


----------



## DaveCN5

carnese8;1667140 said:


> Hey Dave. I was looking online today for a plow system for my Dad for Christmas. I stumbled on The Boss ATV plow system. Doing a little further search I found this forum. I see where you have been working with Boss tech people regarding Honda mounts. Do you have any idea when they may have a mount system for an 03 or 04 Honda Rubicon? (I cant remember exactly what year he has) Was looking to get this system for him if it will be available for that model ATV. I also have a question about the attaching on and off of the plow itself. Is that an easy operation and does the frame mount affect any riding functionality of the ATV? He is mainly a trail rider. He had a fall a couple years ago breaking both of his legs and he doesnt function on his feet very well anymore. I was wondering if this is something easy for him to handle putting on and taking off on his own and allowing him to enjoy trail riding? Thank you for your time.


First off, welcome to the site! Unfortunately, I do not have any idea when or what quad undercarriages Boss will be releasing. I know they are working on Honda undercarriages now, but I don't know models. But it honestly wouldn't be hard to modify or have someone modify an undercarriage to work with your dad's quad. As far as mounting goes, I haven't personally done it myself yet, but it appears to be very simple. There is basically two spring loaded pins you need to put in place to secure the plow to the quad, then flip up the jack stand, plug it in and you are good to go! Honestly, knowing Boss and just by looks so far, I haven't seen an easier mounting plow. It's definitely easier than the plows we are running right now. The undercarriage only takes away 3-4" maximum from ground clearance and I doubt it will affect the handling or operation of the quad in anyway.


----------



## mercer_me

They look like a really nice unit and I bet they work great but, $2,000 is more than I want to spend for an ATV plow. But, if you have the work for it I'm sure it's worth it.


----------



## DaveCN5

mercer_me;1667159 said:


> They look like a really nice unit and I bet they work great but, $2,000 is more than I want to spend for an ATV plow. But, if you have the work for it I'm sure it's worth it.


I agree that they are quite expensive. However, for us when 35% of our yearly profit comes directly from side walk work, it will pay for itself in just a couple outings. The main reason we bought them is 1) reliability of a Boss and 2) being fully hydraulic, it should be a time saver. Only time will tell.


----------



## carnese8

Dave, thanx for the welcome and thank you for the information. I will be keeping an eye on this thread to see how it works out for you. Hopefully they come up with a mount for either of our quads. Again thank you for your reply.


----------



## DaveCN5

I got the two older quads fully functional today, but I was so pressed for time that I wasn't able to get pictures (I will tomorrow). Overall I will honestly say that these plows are not made for the older Ranchers at all. The quads themselves have fairly poor ground clearance to begin with. As a result of this, the plow's A frame has barely any ground clearance when down (maybe an inch). This is because the plow is designed for quads with high ground clearance and the A frame isn't straight. It has a rise in it to the keep the A frame level when the mounting hooks are up high. But with low ground clearance and the drop in mounting height of the hooks, it makes the A frame have a negative angle from the moldboard back to the quad. It would take extensive modification to make a straight A frame and mounting system in order to gain the ground clearance lost back. I don't know if Boss will ever develop or even consider developing one. 

Adding weight to the back of the quad gave us another inch. The main problem comes from the bolt that connects the Left/right hydraulic cylinder to the A frame. The way it's mounted from the factory is with the lock nut underneath the frame with the bottom of the bolt sticking out. So by flipping the bolt, you can gain another 2 inches. So for people with older quads with low ground clearance that will only be plowing flat level surfaces, this will work, but anyone with a slope or uneven ground may want to look elsewhere.

The other ways to gain ground clearance is 1) beef up the front suspension of the quad or 2) remove the 4 bolts connecting the plow to the A frame (there is 5 different vertical holes) and move the A frame to the highest setting. However, by moving the A frame up on the plow you will ultimately lose lift clearance because you will lose the amount of the stroke of the lift hydraulic cylinder because it's designed for higher quads. So ultimately it has plenty of stroke available, but by mounting lower you lose 50-75% of the cylinders stroke.

I do NOT expect this problem with the newer ('08+) Honda Ranchers because their ground clearance and frame height is MUCH higher than the '07 and older quads have. 

I will try and get a "suggested frame height from ground target" for people that aren't scared of fabricating/altering their own undercarriage that do own a quad with higher ground clearance tomorrow.


----------



## DaveCN5

Pictures as promised.


----------



## DaveCN5

And a quick video of the plow going through a cycle.


----------



## durafish

Sure is a nice unit, but ground clearance is a major issue with that. I'm sure it can be fabricated to be right tho.


----------



## snocrete

Those are VERY nice ATV plows...but pricey

BTW, not sure if its been asked, but is the floor in those pics stained or colored concrete? Looks nice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

FYI, aftermarket does make lift kits for most ATV's

coming from a western guy, I have to give boss a thumbs up on this one.


----------



## DaveCN5

durafish;1668184 said:


> Sure is a nice unit, but ground clearance is a major issue with that. I'm sure it can be fabricated to be right tho.


I agree on all of that. However, fabrication would be extensive. The best solution would be to take the rise out of the A frame and make it straight. But then that would require to rebuild/relocate the tower since the lift cylinder would need to be mounted higher up. But like I said, I do not see ground clearance being an issue with the new Rancher's.


----------



## G.Landscape

Move faster than I thought it would, very nice plows. 

Do you have any pictures of what the good ground clearance is on the new ranchers? As a comparison. 

Pricy but seems very reasonable for what you get. Interesting to hear how they hold up throughout the season.


----------



## DaveCN5

snocrete;1668185 said:


> Those are VERY nice ATV plows...but pricey
> 
> BTW, not sure if its been asked, but is the floor in those pics stained or colored concrete? Looks nice.


Yes they are.

I assume you mean the floor in the pictures of the plows before/during assembly? It's a separate area of the shop that is not connected to the main bays. We refer to it as the show room and they have a roll on epoxy on them. They look nice, but are starting to flake up in a few spots.


----------



## DaveCN5

1olddogtwo;1668186 said:


> FYI, aftermarket does make lift kits for most ATV's
> 
> coming from a western guy, I have to give boss a thumbs up on this one.


Yup they certainly do. I used to race motocross, so I'm familiar with them. However, we have spent a lot of money in the last 3 weeks and can't justify spending money on lifts for the 2 older quads when they will most likely be replaced next season anyway. A couple of the quads (we still have a few with Swishers) need new tires, so we might just take the tires off the older quads with the Boss' and put them on the swisher quads and purchase bigger tires for the Boss quads to help get the plows off the ground a little bit.


----------



## DaveCN5

G.Landscape;1668193 said:


> Move faster than I thought it would, very nice plows.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of what the good ground clearance is on the new ranchers? As a comparison.
> 
> Pricy but seems very reasonable for what you get. Interesting to hear how they hold up throughout the season.


I do not right now. We're still waiting to get the 1 new quad and mounts back from the Boss dealer. Just looking at the quads side by side without plows equipped, the new ranchers frames sit 3-4" off the ground higher than the old quads.


----------



## snocrete

DaveCN5;1668195 said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> I assume you mean the floor in the pictures of the plows before/during assembly? It's a separate area of the shop that is not connected to the main bays. We refer to it as the show room and they have a* roll on epoxy *on them. They look nice, but are *starting to flake up *in a few spots.


With that said, I take it they are "stained".


----------



## WIPensFan

Saw one of these Boss plows on a fancy Polaris quad today while I was buying Fluid Film at my local farm implement store. They sell snowmobiles and ATV's and always have the Polaris stuff decked out with accessories. So the second I walk in the door this sweet quad is sitting there with a cool plow on it and I want to buy it!:yow!: Noooo...just look away...pretend it's not there.


----------



## DaveCN5

WIPensFan;1668343 said:


> Saw one of these Boss plows on a fancy Polaris quad today while I was buying Fluid Film at my local farm implement store. They sell snowmobiles and ATV's and always have the Polaris stuff decked out with accessories. So the second I walk in the door this sweet quad is sitting there with a cool plow on it and I want to buy it!:yow!: Noooo...just look away...pretend it's not there.


:laughing: they are purdy. I would never buy one myself. But when our quads average 500 miles a season we're hoping this will be a time saver. We'll see. We have snow forecasted this weekend and its flurrying right now.


----------



## WIPensFan

Dave, not trying to hi-jack your thread...sorry if it is. Wanted to show some pics of the stuff I saw.


----------



## WIPensFan

Couple other things...


----------



## DaveCN5

WIPensFan;1668566 said:


> Dave, not trying to hi-jack your thread...sorry if it is. Wanted to show some pics of the stuff I saw.


No, you're good. Thanks for sharing! Definitely some cool stuff there. I don't like how they wired that plow though, with the power lead connection left loose and it ran through the passenger side. The lead coming from the tower isn't long to begin with. But that Polaris is pretty BA!


----------



## WIPensFan

Good deal, thanks. Those Boss plows are really cool. If I had a new quad, one would be on there no matter the cost. Good work, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## silvrevo

And this is the one I would have had on my '13 CamAm 800r if only BOSS had their mount out for it!!!!!

I guess Polaris is a way more popular?


----------



## DaveCN5

Hey guys. Sorry I haven't updated. I have been very busy last 2 weeks. Between trying to get the quads and a plow truck finished, moving equipment, going on vacation, etc. Also a quick note, there is a good chance that I will be "retiring" from the snow removal industry in the next few weeks to pursue my dream job which has been a 2 year process. So if there is ANYTHING you guys want pictures of specifically, please let me know so I can take pictures before I lose access to the company and equipment.

First off, a little teaser pic. This was literally 5 minutes after I got all the quads finished. Had just enough time to pull them outside to get fueled up while it started to snow (only ended up salting though).



The new Honda Ranchers are MUCH better for the boss plows than the old ones (forgot to take pictures). Ground clearance is much better, the undercarriages were easier to install and took much less fabrication. The only thing I don't like about the new Ranchers is they are a LOT lighter than the old ones, so we are still trying to figure out counterweights (Old Boss BX-12 cutting edges work great!).

Things I've learned about the BOSS ATV plows in general...
1) Take off the 3/4" bolt for the left/right cylinder and flip it upside down so the nut is on top. It gives you quite a bit more ground clearance.

2) The plows trip way too hard. Even with the springs barely tightened, it takes quite a bit of force to get a blade to trip and I see that being payup with an inexperienced operator.

3) The trip springs spade bolts are not long enough. In the manual it says that the plow assembly has different holes to allow for different height vehicles, however, if you drop the push tube to lower holes (assembly instructions say use the middle at first) the spade bolts are not long enough and cannot attach the trip springs at all.

4) Needs better cutting edges. Yes they are hardened steel and they are not flimsy by any means, but for a contractor who plows as much side walks as we do, they leave something to be desired.

Any questions, let me know.


----------



## billporterfield

Your right davecn5, that 3/4 bolt will gain you 1-1/4 inch, also I have added spring spacers which makes an additional 1+LIFT.
BILL


----------



## WIPensFan

DaveCN5;1674216 said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I haven't updated. I have been very busy last 2 weeks. Between trying to get the quads and a plow truck finished, moving equipment, going on vacation, etc. Also a quick note, there is a good chance that I will be "retiring" from the snow removal industry in the next few weeks to pursue my dream job which has been a 2 year process. So if there is ANYTHING you guys want pictures of specifically, please let me know so I can take pictures before I lose access to the company and equipment.
> 
> First off, a little teaser pic. This was literally 5 minutes after I got all the quads finished. Had just enough time to pull them outside to get fueled up while it started to snow (only ended up salting though).
> 
> 
> 
> The new Honda Ranchers are MUCH better for the boss plows than the old ones (forgot to take pictures). Ground clearance is much better, the undercarriages were easier to install and took much less fabrication. The only thing I don't like about the new Ranchers is they are a LOT lighter than the old ones, so we are still trying to figure out counterweights (Old Boss BX-12 cutting edges work great!).
> 
> Things I've learned about the BOSS ATV plows in general...
> 1) Take off the 3/4" bolt for the left/right cylinder and flip it upside down so the nut is on top. It gives you quite a bit more ground clearance.
> 
> 2) The plows trip way too hard. Even with the springs barely tightened, it takes quite a bit of force to get a blade to trip and I see that being payup with an inexperienced operator.
> 
> 3) The trip springs spade bolts are not long enough. In the manual it says that the plow assembly has different holes to allow for different height vehicles, however, if you drop the push tube to lower holes (assembly instructions say use the middle at first) the spade bolts are not long enough and cannot attach the trip springs at all.
> 
> 4) Needs better cutting edges. Yes they are hardened steel and they are not flimsy by any means, but for a contractor who plows as much side walks as we do, they leave something to be desired.
> 
> Any questions, let me know.


If you're standing while running a sidewalk, which I see everyone doing, will you go over the handlebars if it trips hard?


----------



## DaveCN5

WIPensFan;1674796 said:


> If you're standing while running a sidewalk, which I see everyone doing, will you go over the handlebars if it trips hard?


Yup. 2 years ago I had a guy go over the handle bars. Now all our ATV operators wear helmets.


----------



## DaveCN5

We finally got a chance to run the quads Sunday night. I ran one to see how they did. Overall they are awesome. They are a tiny bit too big for some sidewalks, but for the majority of the walks, it's a 1 pass deal because you can angle it to just the right width. It scrapes clean and rolls snow nicely and even does a surprisingly good job back blading.

I only have 2 gripes. 
1) These plows do NOT trip at all. They will bring the quad to a dead stop. 1 of our operators found a storm drain raised out of a side walk (new account) and it brought the quad to a stop so hard, it caused the plow to stop working (see pictures below).

2) The cutting edges wear too easily. Even pushing a light snow, we lost over a 1/4" on the cutting edges. There is only 3/4" of an inch left on the edge before we get to the base angle. So we can get about 4 plows per side on the trip edges. We are trying to figure out how much the cutting edges cost and are waiting to hear back from our Boss dealer. We've already decided if they are more than $40, we will be making our own cutting edges and making wrap around curb guards as well.

But overall I am really impressed!

Pictures: I realized I never took pictures of the tower with the cover off. So here you go.


When the 1 plow stopped working, it was because the plow didn't trip. So the plow took such a hard shot, that it actually knocked the solenoid out of place. So we took a zip tie and fixed that from happening. I would suggest every one else do that as well.



As usual, any questions, please let me know.

Dave


----------



## sublime68charge

is there any way to ease the tension on the springs that cause the tripping?

or are they just hooked in to the top of the blade and then also hooked into the turn table on the bottom?

My moose blade has a eye bolt at the top that you can use to increase or decrease the amount of spring pressure/

I had a Cycle Country V blade that tripped a lot till I added a 2nd set of trip springs and then it worked how I wanted it to.


looks nice thanks for the post's 

If I was in the market for a plow Blade I'd look real hard at the Boss setup.

but I have had my Moose for 10 years now and its still going strong.

sublime out.


----------



## DaveCN5

sublime68charge;1679867 said:


> is there any way to ease the tension on the springs that cause the tripping?
> 
> or are they just hooked in to the top of the blade and then also hooked into the turn table on the bottom?
> 
> My moose blade has a eye bolt at the top that you can use to increase or decrease the amount of spring pressure/
> 
> I had a Cycle Country V blade that tripped a lot till I added a 2nd set of trip springs and then it worked how I wanted it to.
> 
> looks nice thanks for the post's
> 
> If I was in the market for a plow Blade I'd look real hard at the Boss setup.
> 
> but I have had my Moose for 10 years now and its still going strong.
> 
> sublime out.


They have the eye bolts, but they are loosened as far as they will go. I honestly think the springs are actually too heavy duty. We may look into replacing the springs with some smaller ones.


----------



## FinerCuts

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## DaveCN5

FinerCuts;1680049 said:


> Thanks for the feedback!


Sounds like we are going to be working tonight. I'll see if I can find some time to grab a video of one of our walk guys using 1 if I have time. Also I forgot to note, you have to make sure to get your trailer set up properly so there isn't a steep angle to the ramp. I know the guys ran into problems the other night with the ramp angles, but flipping the hitch and ball around fixed that.


----------



## dieselboy01

Great looking plows! I hope they work out for ya!


----------



## Kris1646

I will be buying one for my rincon. I hope they solve the stiff trip spring issue


----------



## jturkey69

Excellent point on trailer ramp angles...I bolted a set of 2x10 about 2ft longer so there was no issues...didn't even think about flipping the ball...we usually have the guys fully loaded with a pallets worth of bag salt.
As for cutting edges....it sounds like you have a lot of accounts like us....we use 3" x3/8 steel strap....buy a stick of it, and make three cutting edges...we may go a lil thicker next time around. Shoes might help with the speed of wear as well.


----------



## DaveCN5

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, work has been super busy and if I'm not working or sleeping, I've been busy in the hiring process for a new job. Boss has designed new trip springs, which are "weaker" and longer. They do trip now and were covered under warranty. As far as the cutting edges go, we've been doubling them up and seeing a good improvement. A single edge lasts about 20 hours. 

They do move a LOT of snow and the convenience of having full hydraulic movement is awesome. Our guys rave about them. We still want to make some curb guards to help protect the edges of the plow which we have noticed are getting pretty beaten up. We have close to 200 hours of use on the plows so far and haven't had any problems minus the solenoids bouncing loose (knocks on wood).


----------



## DaveCN5

I am officially out of snow removal and am in law enforcement. If anyone has questions please let mr know and I will do my best to help out, but aren't around any of the equipment any more.


----------



## WIPensFan

DaveCN5;1765709 said:


> I am officially out of snow removal and am in law enforcement. If anyone has questions please let mr know and I will do my best to help out, but aren't around any of the equipment any more.


Good luck Dave, I enjoyed all the pics and info from you.


----------



## mickderz

I just purchased this plow! love it, saves me alot of time from switching angles, I have only ran it about 20 hours or so, and after the first push with it i noticed hydraulic oil coming out of the fill cap. at first I thought it was perhaps overfilled, but after it ran itself to about 1/3 capacity I am thinking something is needing adjustment. Have you had any similar issues with your experience?


----------



## Nick B

Looking at a 2013 Honda Rancher 4x4 has electric shift and powersteering. My question if this machine could hand a boss ATV plow. The boss dealer says its doesn't show it Will any insight? I see it looks like Dave might have a few mounted up? Thank you for your input.


----------



## YorkTrailers

Nick B;1916344 said:


> Looking at a 2013 Honda Rancher 4x4 has electric shift and powersteering. My question if this machine could hand a boss ATV plow. The boss dealer says its doesn't show it Will any insight? I see it looks like Dave might have a few mounted up? Thank you for your input.


I don't think the mount will work for a 2013 Rancher. We just did a 2014 install and it came out sweet.


----------



## Jim9660

I installed one on an older Polaris this year. We plow a large mall and do both inner and outer sidewalks. I average 21 miles a night. We had to make our own mount. I was also concerned about it draining the battery after 6 hours. We wore the cutting edge out in a hurry and the trip springs are too stiff. I solved all that by having a rubber cutting edge made. I leave about an inch below what is left of my metal cutting edge. What an awesome job it does. The battery never runs down and the mall says the sidewalks have never looked so good. After 6 hours, I wish I had power steering! What took 8 hours with 2 skid steers takes 4-6 with one wheeler.


----------



## Nick B

Thanks for responding to my post, I did end up purchasing this machine with the cycle plow already mounted on it. But my plan is to change it out for the boss next year and it sounds like I will have to do a little fabrication when mounting it but I think it will be worth it. I run a toolcat with a broom in my operation in Madison, but that is a town of 7,000 so we can just drive it around town without a problem. We are just starting a branch in Sioux Falls which is a town of 170,000 so needed something a little cheaper to start out with until the customer base gets built up more. Thanks


----------



## Coltonm15

DaveCN5 said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I haven't updated. I have been very busy last 2 weeks. Between trying to get the quads and a plow truck finished, moving equipment, going on vacation, etc. Also a quick note, there is a good chance that I will be "retiring" from the snow removal industry in the next few weeks to pursue my dream job which has been a 2 year process. So if there is ANYTHING you guys want pictures of specifically, please let me know so I can take pictures before I lose access to the company and equipment.
> 
> First off, a little teaser pic. This was literally 5 minutes after I got all the quads finished. Had just enough time to pull them outside to get fueled up while it started to snow (only ended up salting though).
> 
> 
> 
> The new Honda Ranchers are MUCH better for the boss plows than the old ones (forgot to take pictures). Ground clearance is much better, the undercarriages were easier to install and took much less fabrication. The only thing I don't like about the new Ranchers is they are a LOT lighter than the old ones, so we are still trying to figure out counterweights (Old Boss BX-12 cutting edges work great!).
> 
> Things I've learned about the BOSS ATV plows in general...
> 1) Take off the 3/4" bolt for the left/right cylinder and flip it upside down so the nut is on top. It gives you quite a bit more ground clearance.
> 
> 2) The plows trip way too hard. Even with the springs barely tightened, it takes quite a bit of force to get a blade to trip and I see that being payup with an inexperienced operator.
> 
> 3) The trip springs spade bolts are not long enough. In the manual it says that the plow assembly has different holes to allow for different height vehicles, however, if you drop the push tube to lower holes (assembly instructions say use the middle at first) the spade bolts are not long enough and cannot attach the trip springs at all.
> 
> 4) Needs better cutting edges. Yes they are hardened steel and they are not flimsy by any means, but for a contractor who plows as much side walks as we do, they leave something to be desired.
> 
> Any questions, let me know.


Hello, I have a an 2009 Honda rancher that has the higher ground clearance. I was wondering what tools and mount I will need to mount a boss 5'6 v plow or 5 foot atv plow on it. Also do the two plows have the same mount? How much fabrication do I need to do? I don't have much knowledge in that department. I know this was from 8 years ago so I probably won't get an answer but one would be VERY appreciated. Thanks


----------



## EWSplow

Coltonm15 said:


> Hello, I have a an 2009 Honda rancher that has the higher ground clearance. I was wondering what tools and mount I will need to mount a boss 5'6 v plow or 5 foot atv plow on it. Also do the two plows have the same mount? How much fabrication do I need to do? I don't have much knowledge in that department. I know this was from 8 years ago so I probably won't get an answer but one would be VERY appreciated. Thanks


The OP hasn't been on this site in 6 years, but maybe one of the other guys will respond. 
You could also start your own thread with questions.


----------

